# Lyft found a new way to screw drivers and paxs



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

So, I have been mainly doing Uber for 5 years, I use Lyft when it's slow. So I got a pickup with Lyft and when I got to the pickup, there were 5 people got in. Figuring Lyft was nice like Uber and I assumed they would upgrade the ride when I asked. 
So when I got done I asked Lyft help to upgrade the ride, they originally wanted to tell me I wasn't following health protocols. I told them that my van seats 5 pax while being in compliance.
They said that they cannot upgrade my ride because they ordered a standard Lyft and TOLD ME TO HAVE THEM CANCEL AND ORDER LYFT XL! 
This is such a cheap play for the drivers. And for the pax. Because they now have to pay a cancellation fee AND a new ride fee to take 1 extra person.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Screw the pax, they tried to get over, having to pay the cancellation fee and reorder XL is a small punishment for being such cheap aholes.

As far as the driver is concerned, this is nothing new. Lyft has never upgraded a ride to XL that I'm aware of, I was turned down a couple of years ago, now I refuse them and drive off, turn on Uber till they cancel.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Screw the pax, they tried to get over, having to pay the cancellation fee and reorder XL is a small punishment for being such cheap aholes.
> 
> As far as the driver is concerned, this is nothing new. Lyft has never upgraded a ride to XL that I'm aware of, I was turned down a couple of years ago, now I refuse them and drive off, turn on Uber till they cancel.


Well this was the first Lyft I took in about 2 months. I use Lyft mainly for the $5 a week I get from product labs for screenshots of my Lyft account. I figured it would be a simple issue to fix


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Yes they would rather you risk assault, damage to your vehicle, confrontation with human riders than pay you what you're owed.

You now know so next time this happens, either drive away and cancel taking your loss & being punished by app who will email you warnings from a no reply email address, threatening you with deactivation, or put you in a time out for cancelling.

Or tell riders to their face they have to cancel and order an XL forcing them to wait 10-30+ more minutes for another driver or accept their ping again since you're closest and get 1 starred where the app will still punish you for following it's instructions and doing the right thing.

These riders may also assault you or take it out on your vehicle by being extra hard on it or even throwing objects or kicking it as you drive away.

Thanks for being part of the "community". Lyft "cares."


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Ptuberdriver said:


> Well this was the first Lyft I took in about 2 months. I use Lyft mainly for the $5 a week I get from product labs for screenshots of my Lyft account. I figured it would be a simple issue to fix


Nothing is ever simple with Lyft support (or should I say Lyft Abuse) but good for you getting money for the screen shots!



datzfunni said:


> Yes they would rather you risk assault, damage to your vehicle, confrontation with human riders than pay you what you're owed.
> 
> You now know so next time this happens, either drive away and cancel taking your loss or tell riders to their face they have to cancel and order an XL forcing them to wait 10-30+ more minutes for another driver or accept their ping again since you're closest and get 1 starred where the app will punish you for following it's instructions and doing the right thing.
> 
> ...


Never unlock the doors till you are satisfied with what's going on and just drive around the corner if you need to wait out the timer to cancel. I have a beater so I'm not too concerned about someone kicking the car but I have nudged someone with the vehicle who was standing in front of the van trying to get me to open the doors. I consider that to be self defense when I am being threatened.


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nothing is ever simple with Lyft support (or should I say Lyft Abuse) but good for you getting money for the screen shots!
> 
> 
> Never unlock the doors till you are satisfied with what's going on and just drive around the corner if you need to wait out the timer to cancel. I have a beater so I'm not too concerned about someone kicking the car but I have nudged someone with the vehicle who was standing in front of the van trying to get me to open the doors. I consider that to be self defense when I am being threatened.


All my rides are accepted from the comfort of my couch or bed. I do not leave until I get confirmation of destination. A quick text that most reply to, if no reply a quick call and prepared script that gives it away, if they don't answer it's a cancel and I wait for another request since they dont value me as a human being and can't be bothered to reply to the human coming to give them a ride, they don't get one, least not from me.

If it's not a destination I desire they get cancelled on. Have'nt run into this scenario since 2016 just giving my two cents for those that still accept ride requests and blindly head to pick up as when I did that I would just drive by and cancel while waving at them as I'd be home in 5 minutes waiting on a legal ride rather than wasting 20 minutes taking a group or dropping someone off just a few miles away for $2-$4. It degrades their experience as they have to wait longer, degrades the next drivers(competition in my area) as they drive farther for pick up and will prob get rated lower because of my behavior) & give me satisfaction of not being used, bossed around, and manipulated by an algo that does'nt care about me at all.

A $60-$80 ride is worth 10-30 of the majority of ride requests. I'm happy to wait around watching TV at home for one of those.


----------



## Nite_Rider (Oct 7, 2020)

In my delusional fantasy world, the executive leadership team at Lyft would be tied down and funnel fed sweat drenched pubes twice per day.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Ptuberdriver said:


> So, I have been mainly doing Uber for 5 years, I use Lyft when it's slow. So I got a pickup with Lyft and when I got to the pickup, there were 5 people got in. Figuring Lyft was nice like Uber and I assumed they would upgrade the ride when I asked.
> So when I got done I asked Lyft help to upgrade the ride, they originally wanted to tell me I wasn't following health protocols. I told them that my van seats 5 pax while being in compliance.
> They said that they cannot upgrade my ride because they ordered a standard Lyft and TOLD ME TO HAVE THEM CANCEL AND ORDER LYFT XL!
> This is such a cheap play for the drivers. And for the pax. Because they now have to pay a cancellation fee AND a new ride fee to take 1 extra person.


This is old news. Lyft has been this way forever.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Lyft support is useless and I dare to say they are worse than Uber. This is why my acceptance rate was always under 5% and most drivers here are same I assume.


----------



## Nite_Rider (Oct 7, 2020)

Flawlessbox said:


> Lyft support is useless and I dare to say they are worse than Uber. This is why my acceptance rate was always under 5% and most drivers here are same I assume.


I gave up on those (insert Euro word for shower)-bags long ago.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

datzfunni said:


> All my rides are accepted from the comfort of my couch or bed. I do not leave until I get confirmation of destination. A quick text that most reply to, if no reply a quick call and prepared script that gives it away, if they don't answer it's a cancel and I wait for another request since they dont value me as a human being and can't be bothered to reply to the human coming to give them a ride, they don't get one, least not from me.
> 
> If it's not a destination I desire they get cancelled on. Have'nt run into this scenario since 2016 just giving my two cents for those that still accept ride requests and blindly head to pick up as when I did that I would just drive by and cancel while waving at them as I'd be home in 5 minutes waiting on a legal ride rather than wasting 20 minutes taking a group or dropping someone off just a few miles away for $2-$4. It degrades their experience as they have to wait longer, degrades the next drivers(competition in my area) as they drive farther for pick up and will prob get rated lower because of my behavior) & give me satisfaction of not being used, bossed around, and manipulated by an algo that does'nt care about me at all.
> 
> A $60-$80 ride is worth 10-30 of the majority of ride requests. I'm happy to wait around watching TV at home for one of those.


We all drive for different reasons, in different areas at different times. I'm not interested in the comfort of my couch or bed, I'm interested in going out and making as much as I can for the few hours I spend driving. Your strategy would not work for me at the times I drive in the area I drive in. If I got a $60 or $80 ride I would end up in the middle of nowhere with a lot of dead miles in the dead of night on some 2 lane road. I'd rather be downtown ferrying the alcoholics short distances and grossing $40 to 50 an hour.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

datzfunni said:


> All my rides are accepted from the comfort of my couch or bed. I do not leave until I get confirmation of destination. A quick text that most reply to, if no reply a quick call and prepared script that gives it away, if they don't answer it's a cancel and I wait for another request since they dont value me as a human being and can't be bothered to reply to the human coming to give them a ride, they don't get one, least not from me.
> 
> If it's not a destination I desire they get cancelled on. Have'nt run into this scenario since 2016 just giving my two cents for those that still accept ride requests and blindly head to pick up as when I did that I would just drive by and cancel while waving at them as I'd be home in 5 minutes waiting on a legal ride rather than wasting 20 minutes taking a group or dropping someone off just a few miles away for $2-$4. It degrades their experience as they have to wait longer, degrades the next drivers(competition in my area) as they drive farther for pick up and will prob get rated lower because of my behavior) & give me satisfaction of not being used, bossed around, and manipulated by an algo that does'nt care about me at all.
> 
> A $60-$80 ride is worth 10-30 of the majority of ride requests. I'm happy to wait around watching TV at home for one of those.


If you would be kind to share, what is the script you use? Thank you


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Lyft is absolute dog shit. 

They pay 'time and distance' cancellation fees. If you wait a full 5 minutes and pax doesn't show, you get $2, they charge the pax 5 of course. 

If you're on a streak and pax puts a stupid pickup location and no shows, they will tell you that you weren't close enough to the pickup location, and breaks the streak. If you complain to support that the building has a dedicated Pickup area (such as a mall/shopping center, etc.) and to look at the satellite map. They will just say the system worked correctly and ignore you. 

They refuse to be at all competitive with Uber during the busiest of times.

They hide the post-ride accounting from the driver, unlike Uber which still shows you what Uber's take is.

It's basically never worth driving for Lyft under any circumstance where they aren't paying an INSANE bonus that's reasonably attainable.


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If you would be kind to share, what is the script you use? Thank you


o


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> We all drive for different reasons, in different areas at different times. I'm not interested in the comfort of my couch or bed, I'm interested in going out and making as much as I can for the few hours I spend driving. Your strategy would not work for me at the times I drive in the area I drive in. If I got a $60 or $80 ride I would end up in the middle of nowhere with a lot of dead miles in the dead of night on some 2 lane road. I'd rather be downtown ferrying the alcoholics short distances and grossing $40 to 50 an hour.


It costs me $10 to go to airport and back, $8 gas, $2 future maintenance. I live 1 mile from at least 1000 hotel rooms in a zip code most drivers cant afford to live in. I'll happily take the $5 in cost 40 minute dead head home and await another $60-80 ride than wait up to hours in a lot as rematches aren't really poppin early AM & most rematches only pay $20 dollars and still leave me 30+ minutes from home. I'd say least 40% of XL riders tip $15+ dollars, x riders tip at less than a 10% rate so I really haven't turned that tier on in years. It's comes to $50+ per hour/per ride after costs. The x ride from same area pays $30 gross so not even close to worth it.

Same ride paid $94 6 years ago but still worth it. If it ever goes below 40 I'd prob stop offering my services.

It also helps to give riders your card or tell them your website to "schedule a pick up or drop off for a future date as it's getting harder to find drivers, you can use app or whatever's easiest for you, from that area I usually charge $80 total"

Which saves them least $20 on what the apps charge them and these days usually gets a "you're not kidding. Thanks"


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If you would be kind to share, what is the script you use? Thank you


w


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> If you would be kind to share, what is the script you use? Thank you


"calling to confirm an airport drop off at .....streetname or hotel"

They typically say yes or no, if yes...

"# of passengers and airline?"

They typically state such if airport...

"Thanks see you in .... minutes" usually adding 5-10 minutes to what app says as I'm still in my jammies & app calculates as the crow flies not taking lights, traffic, weather, or anything into it's calculation.

If they say they're not going to airport They basically get the same I just cancel ride as soon as I hang up no need to ruffle feathers although lately I have been saying "sorry that ride does'nt pay a legal wage and I don't work for free or illegal wages I'm going to have to cancel" as I really don't care if deactivated or not anymore.

Airport is generally an important ride with purpose, so those going tend to appreciate your service and don't mind confirming things, those going to work or around the block, generally don't care and are just looking for the 1st idiot willing to come get them, they know what they're doing(Using an app to steal from a stranger). They tend to stutter during questioning or "read" your text with no reply or don't answer the phone which just leads to a cancel.


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Keep in mind this is generally 3-7 am when drivers aren't as abundant & people don't want to miss a flight or have many other options. They're greatful you call or text them. The rest of the day app is on to act as a ghost car because if Uber Lyft can can manipulate cars showing in the app, I can too and that "5 minute away car" really isn't, so boo hoo riders can't trust the app either it's always lying.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

datzfunni said:


> It costs me $10 to go to airport and back, $8 gas, $2 future maintenance. I live 1 mile from at least 1000 hotel rooms in a zip code most drivers cant afford to live in. I'll happily take the $5 in cost 40 minute dead head home and await another $60-80 ride than wait up to hours in a lot as rematches aren't really poppin early AM & most rematches only pay $20 dollars and still leave me 30+ minutes from home. I'd say least 40% of XL riders tip $15+ dollars, x riders tip at less than a 10% rate so I really haven't turned that tier on in years. It's comes to $50+ per hour/per ride after costs. The x ride from same area pays $30 gross so not even close to worth it.
> 
> Same ride paid $94 6 years ago but still worth it. If it ever goes below 40 I'd prob stop offering my services.
> 
> ...


Like I said, different things work for different people in different areas. I don't think there are 1000 hotel rooms in any area of Raleigh. An XL trip from Raleigh to the airport might top out at $30 ($40 if a reservation). I'm never going to hand out my card because I'm not available most of the time. I have a good full time job so I'm not really interested in early morning airport anyhow. Nope, I go out Friday or Saturday night, usually between 9PM and 3AM and hit as many singles as I can at $10 to $15 a pop. Between, surge, quest, consecutive rides, fares and tips I can usually do $40 to $50 an hour that way. You find something that works for you and run with it.


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Like I said, different things work for different people in different areas. I don't think there are 1000 hotel rooms in any area of Raleigh. An XL trip from Raleigh to the airport might top out at $30 ($40 if a reservation). I'm never going to hand out my card because I'm not available most of the time. I have a good full time job so I'm not really interested in early morning airport anyhow. Nope, I go out Friday or Saturday night, usually between 9PM and 3AM and hit as many singles as I can at $10 to $15 a pop. Between, surge, quest, consecutive rides, fares and tips I can usually do $40 to $50 an hour that way. You find something that works for you and run with it.


We are the 1% who succeed.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

datzfunni said:


> We are the 1% who succeed.


LOL, not sure that that's saying much given that something like 96% don't last a year but there are plenty of folks on here that are good at it and make it work for them. I like to think we get the best of the 4% here.


----------



## datzfunni (Oct 11, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> LOL, not sure that that's saying much given that something like 96% don't last a year but there are plenty of folks on here that are good at it and make it work for them. I like to think we get the best of the 4% here.





Disgusted Driver said:


> LOL, not sure that that's saying much given that something like 96% don't last a year but there are plenty of folks on here that are good at it and make it work for them. I like to think we get the best of the 4% here.


If 96% fail first year 99+% are way outta here by year 3,4,5,6+. We figure it out and adapt while the app steady tries to get rid of us to no avail.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

datzfunni said:


> "calling to confirm an airport drop off at .....streetname or hotel"
> 
> They typically say yes or no, if yes...
> 
> ...


Excellent strategy. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Ptuberdriver said:


> So, I have been mainly doing Uber for 5 years, I use Lyft when it's slow. So I got a pickup with Lyft and when I got to the pickup, there were 5 people got in. Figuring Lyft was nice like Uber and I assumed they would upgrade the ride when I asked.
> So when I got done I asked Lyft help to upgrade the ride, they originally wanted to tell me I wasn't following health protocols. I told them that my van seats 5 pax while being in compliance.
> They said that they cannot upgrade my ride because they ordered a standard Lyft and TOLD ME TO HAVE THEM CANCEL AND ORDER LYFT XL!
> This is such a cheap play for the drivers. And for the pax. Because they now have to pay a cancellation fee AND a new ride fee to take 1 extra person.


I had the EXACT same BS happen to me.


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Screw the pax, they tried to get over, having to pay the cancellation fee and reorder XL is a small punishment for being such cheap aholes.
> 
> As far as the driver is concerned, this is nothing new. Lyft has never upgraded a ride to XL that I'm aware of, I was turned down a couple of years ago, now I refuse them and drive off, turn on Uber till they cancel.


Flat out wrong. They’ve always upgraded from X to XL if needed. Uber still will do it, Lyft won’t.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

datzfunni said:


> Yes they would rather you risk assault, damage to your vehicle, confrontation with human riders than pay you what you're owed.
> 
> You now know so next time this happens, either drive away and cancel taking your loss & being punished by app who will email you warnings from a no reply email address, threatening you with deactivation, or put you in a time out for cancelling.
> 
> ...


Id love if a pax tried to damage my car, as it would be a mistake they’d instantly regret. After the beatdown they would deserve I’d get the police involved and sue them for damages.


----------



## Jedi-Uber (Jun 16, 2018)

Simple, check the way bill BEFORE getting there. If more then 4 passengers, have them cancel and rebook with an XL. Do not accept extra tips cash up front as they will one star you on their way out. Turn off the app for 10 min. Take a break and then continue. Lyft will never upgrade and you will be cheated. The PAX knows this and is the reason why the pax does it. Remember, have them cancel.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Ptuberdriver said:


> So, I have been mainly doing Uber for 5 years, I use Lyft when it's slow. So I got a pickup with Lyft and when I got to the pickup, there were 5 people got in. Figuring Lyft was nice like Uber and I assumed they would upgrade the ride when I asked.
> So when I got done I asked Lyft help to upgrade the ride, they originally wanted to tell me I wasn't following health protocols. I told them that my van seats 5 pax while being in compliance.
> They said that they cannot upgrade my ride because they ordered a standard Lyft and TOLD ME TO HAVE THEM CANCEL AND ORDER LYFT XL!
> This is such a cheap play for the drivers. And for the pax. Because they now have to pay a cancellation fee AND a new ride fee to take 1 extra person.


Actually the Lyft didn't steal or screw you. The pax did. Sometimes those human are greedy and doing their best to cheat the system. It is Drivers job to Refuse the ride if they order Lyft not Lyft XL! Now those entitled Pax will tell next drivers that other Lyft driver let them in. So it is your fault.


----------

